# Safety and Sawstop?



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw a video of Roy Underhill demonstrating the Sawstop with a piece of southern fried chicken. Interesting, to say the least. But, he didn't have eye or hearing protection while the saw was running. Have I missed something here?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think that I've ever seen him wear either one. Handtools aren't dangerous, are they? - lol


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

If the saw is just running without wood being cut they are not that loud, I don't think hearing protection is required?


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken don't squawk a second time.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol my work says you should wear hearing protection when using an impact driver… i never wear the damn things lol


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably an endorsement. Did you see a Colonel bucket lurking about in the background ? I'm surprised it worked what with all the seven herbs and spices working on the sensor(s).

Look for more of this in the future. If Vlassic signs on, I guess they'll be guiding the old stork towards the blade (since Kosher Dills won't stop the saw).


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

He was using a piece of plywood as a platform to hold the chicken leg. You could hear the blade cutting the material. IMHO, not a good example.

maljr1980, what did you say?


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Hearing protection? Huh?
tom


----------

